# Shells???



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

On an average hunt how many shells do you go through ( to limit out)? Mine is about 10-15 usually to shoot my limit. I was just wondering what others do. I am not looking to see the best shot or anything , I am just curious


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Limit of mallards = 7-10
Limit of teal on one of those days they refuse to land = 25-30


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

10 or maby 15 if they aren't decoying


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Good question!

7 if I let them land and swat them off the water. (I mean... that's what I've heard...);-)
10-15 if they are decoying.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Depends on your shooting but if you figure 2 shots per bird on the wing that's about right for a decent shooter. If you're a patient hunter and have them decoying in you should be able to limit out on 10 shots or less. I've gone to an IC choke and found I am shooting much better and more clean kills and fewer cripples. I do keep about half a dozen swat shot in my pockets for each hunt and don't use my good shells for swatting. Normally I have a max of one cripple per hunt and quite often no cripples.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Good question!
> 
> 7 if I let them land and swat them off the water. (I mean... that's what I've heard...);-)
> 10-15 if they are decoying.


If you usually give them a few minutes after hitting the water a lot of times several of them will get close enough to each other so that you can get 2-3 in a shot, or so I've heard.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Interesring, I've found the opposite to be true. I shot IC my entire life until last year. Now I shoot a Carlson medium range choke and cripple far fewer birds. I rarely take a shot over 35 yards and never skybust.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> If you usually give them a few minutes after hitting the water a lot of times several of them will get close enough to each other so that you can get 2-3 in a shot, or so I've heard.


You do that too, huh??;-) Sure makes a box of shells last a long time!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> You do that too, huh??;-) Sure makes a box of shells last a long time!


Well when I was a kid in my way long time ago days during the lead shot days I may have done it once or twice. I have seen some pretty incredible shots at birds on the water. I once saw my grandpa kill 5 spoonies with one shot from a full choke...he hated shooting spoonies. I also saw my dad kill 13 coots with one shot from a full choke. Honestly the coots were so thick in a slough that you could not see the water. He shot one time and we picked up 13 dead ones. I think there were also 3 cripples that us kids shot. We nearly fell down laughing after his shot and there were so many dead coots laid out on the water. I normally waited until they were feet down and just a few feet off the water, first shot was always a gimmie and then you had a little bit of a challenge on the 2nd and 3rd shots. Back in those days I primarily used a 16 gauge model 1100 with 7 1/2 lead shot. By the way I still have that 16 if anyone wants to buy it, it's in excellent condition and I will sadly let it go for $500K. :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

depends on the day. yesterday to many shots. other days i can go less then half a box for my 7 ducks.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

EricH said:


> Interesring, I've found the opposite to be true. I shot IC my entire life until last year. Now I shoot a Carlson medium range choke and cripple far fewer birds. I rarely take a shot over 35 yards and never skybust.


It would be interesting to see your patterns for your gun with the IC and the new choke. With my old barrel I wasn't hitting near where I should as far as % of birds hit, it was a fixed modified choke. The patterns were between 50% and 60%. I bought a used barrel that had an IC choke in it already but didn't have time to pattern it. Probably not the best idea to go hunting without patterning the gun but this year I've been quite deadly with it. I am anxious to pattern it but since it's doing so well there is no urgency.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I once got a limit of geese with 3 shells. 

I also once shot a box and ended up with one duck. 

A good day would be 14 shells and average of 2 per bird.

An ok day would be 28 shells and average of 4 per bird. 

A dove hunting (bad) day would be a box per bird. <- Which really isn't a bad day if you can shoot 175 times in an outing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I once got a limit of geese with 3 shells.
> 
> I also once shot a box and ended up with one duck.
> 
> ...


I had an old remington 11-48 that the choke was so tight I once shot a teal on the water at 75 yards (lead shot days) and killed him graveyard dead. I also shot a box of shells with it one day and didn't cut a feather on the wing. Took it and had it bored out to modified and did well with it. My brother has the gun now. I still have the hand written receipt from when my grandpa bought it new in 1948


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

It depends what kind of hunt I am doing. Laying in my coffin I usually shoot more than I do sitting in the boat or on a bucket. I have found it also depends on weather (wind, cold, etc.) I rarely shoot a box though.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I usually shoot between 14-20 shells on average to get a limit, of course there are exceptions.

My brother and I were out during the late season a few years ago and pretty much everything was iced up. We managed to sneak up on a little pothole that was chuck full of ducks. We jumped them and each took one shot and then we each had to shoot a cripple. It always makes for a nice day when you come home with more birds then spent shells.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

7-10 when I'm decoying shovelers, 30+ when I'm shooting at teal, and somewhere in the middle for everything else.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just bring two full boxes, if you haven't limited out with them it's time to go home anyway.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm not gonna tell :embarassed:


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

You wouldn't believe me so no comment .-O,-


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I love to shoot! Some days are better than others. From my point of view, shells are cheap (at least respective to the rest of the gear), may as well shoot 'em up! I'm not a poor shot, but I have my days. I don't count shells, never will. 
"Shoot 'em, if you got 'em"
Later, 
Kev


----------

